# Painting Cobblestone Bases



## Duront (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello, I am doing cobblestone bases for my army, I got a plastic sheet that has the texture, I just can't figure out how to paint it. I have tried black then dry brushing on greys, I've tried washing, but I just doesn't seem right. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the stuff you mean, I have 2 buildings with the stone floor plastic sheets. On my first building I did a dark grey basecoat and a light grey dry brush, with some other highlights and some ink for a dirty look. The second is still a WIP, I wanted to make it look like a tiled blue marble floor, but it just looks like poo. I tried to use blue ink and it did not work as expected. It's on the list for a re-do. However, I have picked up the new washes, and have had good results with them. I expect my second attempt on the marble floor will be done with washes. I have already done several bases with "stones" using them. Depending on what colors you want the stone to be, I suggest the following combos:

Dark: dark grey base, light grey drybrush, black wash
Medium: light grey base, white drybrush, black was (or brown)
Light: White base, wash of your choice, drybrush with a corresponding lighter color.

When done with the cobblestones, make sure to put some vegetation in the cracks. This will really help out the overall effect. Also remember that washes are basically watered down paint, so adding successive layers of the wash will continue to darken, so if one wash doesn't quite achieve the effect go for another. I hope this inspires you!


----------



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used the Hirst arts molds in the past, and he has some painting ideas on his website:

http://www.hirstarts.com/fieldstone/fieldstone.html#build

Gunthar


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Cobbles aren't all the same colour. I did mine by painting a grey, then picking out some with various darker or lighter colours, and some terracotta types. I then put a greyish wash over the lot.

That was for a single guy though. It didn't take too long but you might run out of patience on an army.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I started doing a cobble-flag stone flooring tutorial last night with pictures on how to make the flooring straight through to painting. I have a few more bits to finish and get a couple more pics but will be posting this tonight so hopefuly it will help you out a little. 

The one i have almost done is just basic stuff so quite easy to reproduce for an army, but if this one goes well i will do other ones with different materials etc

Keep an eye out for it


Warpath


----------



## Duront (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I actually posted this on four different forums and this was the only one with awesome response, plus warpaths tutorial, you rock.


----------

